# Favorite clippers?



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I feel so stupid, I ordered professional new clippers (Andis) and they came in today; I excitedly opened them and they are...for humans!!! Argh, I can't believe I made that mistake. But now that I am returning them, I am again wondering which ones to get? I am thinking of maybe Wahl KM10's, although I've never used them yet.


----------



## lawsjl (Dec 24, 2012)

I have the Whal KM10's and love them. Don't have anything to compare them to other than Professional Human ones. They are quiet, seem to remain cool for the most part. I am not fast as far as grooming goes. But they seem nicely balanced, not to heavy, and you get lots of freebee's with them. Don't know how much that helps, but I like them. 

Good Luck with your choosing, it isn't easy there are so many and reviews are all over the board on different models. I think when you get the right one you will know it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You can get the KM10 right now at SUDZ N STUFF for $199.00 plus they will include a #30 blade (it comes with a #10) AND they will include the Wahl stainless steel comb set too!.......I've been clipper shopping too lately!!! It sounds like a nice clipper!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oopsie! I have two full size clippers (one that travels and one that stays home). My travel clippers are Wahl Bravura (cordless and 5 in 1 blade) and Andis Pulse Ion (also cordless and 5 in 1). The Andis battery is great. Wahl stainless guide combs fit both.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Following... Can anyone suggest cheaper ones they love?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

mom2six said:


> Following... Can anyone suggest cheaper ones they love?


I also have Wahl Arcos...because I have 2 standard poodles that I groom each week, I wanted more powerful clippers but the Arcos are nice too. New blades are only around $25 (here in Canada).


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Oopsie! I have two full size clippers (one that travels and one that stays home). My travel clippers are Wahl Bravura (cordless and 5 in 1 blade) and Andis Pulse Ion (also cordless and 5 in 1). The Andis battery is great. Wahl stainless guide combs fit both.


I have small cordless I use for touchups but when the battery goes out, I have to throw the whole thing out. Are the larger cordless more durable?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I want a smaller clipper hopefully cordless...but then again, my dog is smaller so, not much real estate. Also, I'd like to not break the bank. I was looking at this clipper:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Andis-Easy-Clip-Freedom-Cordless-Clipper/dp/B004U4B9IE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-1&keywords=andis+24125[/ame]

Any thoughts? I just want to be able to do her FFT, not a full groom.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

MiniPoo there is so much advancement in battery technology these days. That is part of why I got the Andis that I have. The battery is a lithium ion battery that is separate from the body of the clipper. It takes a charge really fast and doesn't seem to fade off in speed as the battery runs down. I think you can get a replacement or spare battery too.

hopetocurl and mom2six I know both of you have tpoos and feel you don't want to invest a lot in a big heavy duty clipper, but I think of it as a "penny wise pound foolish" issue. Or in other words you get what you pay for. For example on the Andis you linked to at Amazon, hopetocurl, there were two one star reviews that both said the clipper broke after the first or second use. My luck is that it would break right after the warrantee ran out. When you think about the cost per use over the life of the dog even an expensive clipper isn't really expensive compared to going to the groomer for every little trim.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> MiniPoo there is so much advancement in battery technology these days. That is part of why I got the Andis that I have. The battery is a lithium ion battery that is separate from the body of the clipper. It takes a charge really fast and doesn't seem to fade off in speed as the battery runs down. I think you can get a replacement or spare battery too.
> 
> hopetocurl and mom2six I know both of you have tpoos and feel you don't want to invest a lot in a big heavy duty clipper, but I think of it as a "penny wise pound foolish" issue. Or in other words you get what you pay for. For example on the Andis you linked to at Amazon, hopetocurl, there were two one star reviews that both said the clipper broke after the first or second use. My luck is that it would break right after the warrantee ran out. When you think about the cost per use over the life of the dog even an expensive clipper isn't really expensive compared to going to the groomer for every little trim.


Yes, I thought about that too. I read the reviews. I have a $10 clipper right now... cheap from Walmart. It works ok, but I'd like to have a better one. I have a birthday soon... so... maybe I can get a better one.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

hopetocurl said:


> Yes, I thought about that too. I read the reviews. I have a $10 clipper right now... cheap from Walmart. It works ok, but I'd like to have a better one. I have a birthday soon... so... maybe I can get a better one.


Now you're thinking....I got my CC force dryer for Christmas!


----------



## Luna3698 (Dec 19, 2013)

I've used the Wahl KM2 for years and love it. I just picked-up a Wahl KM10 and love it even more, but for home grooming you don't need one.


----------

